# OIL in my INTAKE MANIFOLD



## studlypear05 (Nov 20, 2009)

Today i opened up my intake manifold to loctite my butterfly valve screws. When i removed the top part of the manifold i saw that the insides of the intake runners were slightly coated in black oil. Is this normal?!?!?? I dont know where the oil is coming from. Does anyone know how to fix this??

Also, one of my butterfly flaps is bent around the edges leaving gaps between the cylinder walls, not making a seal which would allow air by. Would this affect performance?? Should i bother replacing the butterfly flap? Thanks for any help.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's not really oil, it's soot from the EGR system...........if i remember correctly the QR25 does have an EGR.


----------



## studlypear05 (Nov 20, 2009)

It's not just soot because its wet like oil. and the qr does not have EGR.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

hmm. Any oil burning issues? PCV valve okay? I know most cars I've opened up had something like that in the intake mani.


----------



## slackoff01 (Jan 4, 2010)

Its blow by oil from engine, a oil catch can will fix this. though most likely no major issue. I found this in both upper and lower IMs when I pulled em, even after a seafoaming they were still pretty nasty.

Youll prolly alos notice some on TB plate ect.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Your PCV valve is not a PCV valve. There is a vacuum hose going from the valve cover to the intake manifold, perfectly normal.


----------

